# ***extremely graphic***



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

I do not mean to break any board rules, or offend anyone. I came accross this video on another forum and could not believe my eyes. IT IS EXTREMELY VIOLENT AND GRAPHIC, and brought me to tears. I hope to never see or hear anything like this again and hope that I, along with all of the other dog lovers can do something about this... I regret having to see this and am sorry it is an issue...

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhd0F49C1DsO36bryO

Please Petition!!!

So sad. One of our viewers wanted people to sign this petition asking for justice on these sickening teens who did this. The link to the petition is located below

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/adolescents-of-tepic-torture-a-dog


News report about this is located


http://www.nayaritenlinea.mx/Socied...ran-a-un-perro-y-lo-exhiben-por-Internet.html



and their facebook page



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Por-los-qe-odiamos-a-MARCO-ANTONIO-LEDON-BERNAL/118666414812759


. We dont condone animal cruelty


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow that is just ****ing bullshit


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

that was some of the most heartless cruel violence towards a dog i have ever seen they are sick and i cant believe how tough that dog just to be put through it again truely sicking and revolting


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Just sick, very cruel, I wish someone would do to those bastards what they have done to that dog, absolutely revolting

Ben


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Sick m****r f*****s!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

I started watching and switched off within 5 seconds. I abhor violence against animals and words cannot describe the contempt I have for "people" like this . Just sickening !!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

couldnt watch it all the way. those people should be beaten to within an in inch of death.

the really disgusting part is that the supreme court just ruled that this kind of trash (and others) is protected by the first ammendment. dont know what makes me me sicker the video and those who made it, or the courts who equate this kind of behavior with free speech.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Makes me want to put my thumbs deep into their throats and watch how helpless they become!!


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

They should beat them and their parents for not raising them better.


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

WOW.... This is just my opinion, but kids who engage in this type of cruelty at this age are destined for very long prison terms or dead at a young age. The thrill of doing this to animals, will go away and they will have to do something even more extreme to get an adrenaline rush. Sadly acts of violence will eventually transfer to humans, if these little F****** BASTARDS aren't stopped now!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am NOT watching it based on the comments.....so forgive me if this was addressed....

Can't these videos be turned in as evidence? Can't they do anything about it?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I watched about 10 seconds of it....And they call the dogs the animals !!!!! These guys are way beyond sick. I think that they should take these guys out & shoot out their elbows & kneecaps & let them lay there for a few days or more. Maybe then they would appreciate the pain that they put that dog thru. But somehow I doubt it.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, that really did little except piss me off and make me feel a little sick. On the one hand, a great way to ruin your Friday. On the other, I'm glad there is video evidence of this as it increases the chances that these douches end up getting busted and their dogs re-homed.

Really, I believe in a higher authority in the cosmic/spiritual sense of the word, so on the one hand I have confidence this will balance itself out somehow. On the other hand, a more primordial part of me hopes that balance includes people with some sense of decency towards animals and some friends meet up with these pricks, preferably on the way home from playing stick ball or something.

-Cheers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

At first I was praying the dog was dead, and then.... it got up and they continued to beat and kill on it. What a couple of pieces of sh*t. I hope they burn in hell.


----------



## Tim Leonard (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow. I couldn't even watch for more than 4 seconds. Stupid mother****ers. They need to be brought to justice.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I am NOT watching it based on the comments.....so forgive me if this was addressed....
> 
> Can't these videos be turned in as evidence? Can't they do anything about it?


Carol, I wouldn't watch the video. It's important that it's out there, but about as unpleasant as you'd guess.

Can it be used as evidence? Sure, if they find the men that did it and there are laws against such things wherever they are from (not sure which country it's in). I am sure it could be, and hopefully will.

I also hope to read about it if/when it happens that something is done. It's bound to. This crap will infuriate virtually everybody who sees it, and it's bound to spread enough where SOMEBODY will see it and recognize these men and hopefully it gets funneled to somebody that can and will take action (whatever that may be, who knows).

That is the only real bright spot I can see to this being out there; they were stupid enough to record it and let it get on the Internet. It seems bound to catch up to them at some point, and deservedly so. I would like to see justice served, however it still only does so much. I'd rather this stuff not happen in the first place, since really nothing is going to erase what's already been done.

-Cheers


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to ruin any nights.. I hope you all will help and sign the petition. I cannot express the deep sadness I felt. Where I am from, crying is something that men dont do, but that brought tears to my eyes. I pray that dog has the best life in heaven. I cannot begin to describe or say the words I want to in this board, but there would be a lot of *'s


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I doubt a damn thing will happen to those pieces of shit. I doubt the Mexican Govt gives a damn. With any luck a local who is fortunate enough to own a computer, and loves dogs can locate them andl put a bullet in their rotted brains.:-x


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Miserable POS. I agree with Howard, you got thousands of people being slaughtered in Juarez over the drug trade and that puppet show of a government cant do anything about it. My guess is this is low on the priority meter. 
Karma is a bitch and one day these little boys will be dealt with, rest assured.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I can't watch stuff like that. Makes me physically sick. I can imagine, though. Did they kill the dog? I hate to imagine it continued to suffer.

molly


----------



## Austin Matthews (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought he was dead at first, but when he started getting up later in the video I had to turn it off. I can't believe how some people think it's ok to treat animals like this.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> I doubt a damn thing will happen to those pieces of shit. I doubt the Mexican Govt gives a damn. With any luck a local who is fortunate enough to own a computer, and loves dogs can locate them andl put a bullet in their rotted brains.:-x


AMEN!!!!

I clicked on the petition to sign it and UGH, there are pics.....my stomach is now turning and I feel a real rush of pure anger and hatred towards those kids.....the kind where my heart rate went up and I actually feel like I am blushing.......for F's SAKE!!!!!! 

I hope those kids get what they DESERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't like the fact that I have to provide all my contact info (address, email and what not) on the petition and I REALLY want to sign it, but that makes me nervous.....name and email would suffice I think but it will not let me skip the address part.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Did the poor thing finally die?

I can't watch it.

Carol, I had the same feeling just reading all the comments on here about the video.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

im not a religious man by any means but if there is a god i ask him for 1 wish......please let these F***ING COWARDS cross my path in the near future i have a couple brothers they need to meet aka smith and wesson


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

when I sign petitions like that, I just fill in the correct state, wrong street ( put 1 Orange road or something like that), nearby town and correct zip code for that town - not my correct address.

molly


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> im not a religious man by any means but if there is a god i ask him for 1 wish......please let these F***ING COWARDS cross my path in the near future i have a couple brothers they need to meet aka smith and wesson


 
Nah, Andy, thats to easy!!! I have other ideas, baseball bat, razor blades...those guys need to feel the PAIN!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Molly Graf said:


> when I sign petitions like that, I just fill in the correct state, wrong street ( put 1 Orange road or something like that), nearby town and correct zip code for that town - not my correct address.
> 
> molly


yeah.....not here....1500 people....I am too easy to find


----------



## Bernt Lundby (Mar 27, 2009)

I was stupid enough to watch it through. Made me sick to the gut. Like said, torture of animals is typical start for sociopaths...but that torture is extreme, most of the times you find reports of poking with needles etc. FBI has done extensive research on predictors for becoming a murderer and have ended up with three factors "homocidal triangle": a) torture of animals b) arson c) bed wetting at high age. Damn bastards makes me believe in the death penalty!

Also cases like this reinforces public opinions on the bull breeds. People will notice the dogs attacking with no reason, no warning, totally relaxed, and blame the dogs genetic makeup. The real genetic anomality is going on in those two inbred bastards! I also suspect stuff like this is pretty commonplace in for example China (where they skin dogs alive to get adrenaline taste in the meat) and South America (where they enjoy bullfighting and the like). Ruined my evening....


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a hmmm thought for ya. How many of their kind (boys) are crossing over into the "Promise Land" aka USA because the borders are so open??? I don't have problem with honest, good-hearted, hard working people coming over seekng a better way life. But ya gotta know the trash is getting through as well.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

You'll find a few sympathetic people here but not everyone. Here's the won 35 bucks cockfight thread, different animal but the same shit http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/won-35-bucks-cock-fights-13192/


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Lynda Myers said:


> Here's a hmmm thought for ya. How many of their kind (boys) are crossing over into the "Promise Land" aka USA because the borders are so open??? I don't have problem with honest, good-hearted, hard working people coming over seekng a better way life. But ya gotta know the trash is getting through as well.


Yeah, there aren't any American kids that torture animals for fun. It's too bad that that porous border lets "them" come into "our" country. I don't have a problem with honest, good-hearted, hard working people here, but ya gotta know there is plenty of homegrown trash right here. 

Back to topic. I don't think anything will ever happen to those kids. That country has bigger problems than animal cruelty that they can't get a handle on. Outside the first world nations, not too many people give a shit about animals (with perhaps the occassional religious exception such as cattle in India). We'd all like to think that God, karma, etc. will punish this kind of behavior, but personally I think that reflects the human desire for there to be some kind of order to the apparent chaos. It would just be too terrible to think that things like this just happen without there being a cosmic spanking for the perpetrators. 

The belief in a supernatural source of evil is not necessary; men alone are quite capable of every wickedness. *Joseph Conrad*, _Under Western Eyes, 1911_


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Michael Swetz said:


> Yeah, there aren't any American kids that torture animals for fun. It's too bad that that porous border lets "them" come into "our" country. I don't have a problem with honest, good-hearted, hard working people here, but ya gotta know there is plenty of homegrown trash right here.
> 
> Back to topic. I don't think anything will ever happen to those kids. That country has bigger problems than animal cruelty that they can't get a handle on. Outside the first world nations, not too many people give a shit about animals (with perhaps the occassional religious exception such as cattle in India). We'd all like to think that God, karma, etc. will punish this kind of behavior, but personally I think that reflects the human desire for there to be some kind of order to the apparent chaos. It would just be too terrible to think that things like this just happen without there being a cosmic spanking for the perpetrators.
> 
> The belief in a supernatural source of evil is not necessary; men alone are quite capable of every wickedness. *Joseph Conrad*, _Under Western Eyes, 1911_


I hear that they were fined $30 (YES $30) and that they now are in protective custody due to all the threats being made against them....

Lord, Forgive Me, but PLEASE let vigilante justice prevail here for that poor dog.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> You'll find a few sympathetic people here but not everyone. Here's the won 35 bucks cockfight thread, different animal but the same shit http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/won-35-bucks-cock-fights-13192/


Agreed, Al. People who engage in animal bloodsport need to be in the ring themselves. Cock, bull, and dog fighting serve zero purpose. Game fowl aren't even good eating, from what I understand.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I hear that they were fined $30 (YES $30) and that they now are in protective custody due to all the threats being made against them....


Well isn't that cute.

The fine is a joke, but I can almost deal with that. Preferably if it came with jail time and a psych evaluation. Alright, I'm finding it hard to deal with that. Still, no fine is going to make me feel all warm & fuzzy about the situation.

The protective custody really gets me though. These brilliant minds posted this criminal activity on the Internet allegedly with the intent to show off. Why are they being protected, exactly? Hell, they asked for this. The exposure is entirely their doing by filming it in the first place (not to mention, you know, posting it on the Internet). Congrats! They've earned it.

-Cheers


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Nah, Andy, thats to easy!!! I have other ideas, baseball bat, razor blades...those guys need to feel the PAIN!!


o i was thinking a nice leg shot or something like that.... my local gun shop said it could cut a tree down so it should take a leg off or something. and my buddys been itching to put his pet gator to some sort use


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Michael Swetz said:


> Yeah, there aren't any American kids that torture animals for fun. It's too bad that that porous border lets "them" come into "our" country. I don't have a problem with honest, good-hearted, hard working people here, but ya gotta know there is plenty of homegrown trash right here.
> 
> The belief in a supernatural source of evil is not necessary; men alone are quite capable of every wickedness. *Joseph Conrad*, _Under Western Eyes, 1911_


But of course Michael the difference though if caught there is a penalty to be paid and further more Americans outlook on pets, especially dogs is vastly different then in some other countries. Hell we're going so far as to change ownership to guardianship. This to is a little scary but that's another thread.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Game fowl aren't even good eating, from what I understand.



Don't know anything about that but they are pretty to look at.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

only read the first page


but, is it in Mexico, what is petitioning going to accomplish with those lawbreaking savages?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Just had a quick look at that vid. That's just your standard dog fighting scum shit isn't it?? Isn't it??


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> Don't know anything about that but they are pretty to look at.


I had a good friend from college who had a game hen as a pet named Puffy and Puffy was apparently about as fierce as any guard dog towards intruders. She told me they were not typically eaten. Too gamey.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i made it through 45 secs, and couldn't BEAR to watch any more. the only comforting thought i had was, if these guys are in "protective custody", well, they won't be there forever, one, and while they ARE there, i've heard mexican jails aren't the nicest, two. 

what goes around comes around. hopefully.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> i made it through 45 secs, and couldn't BEAR to watch any more. the only comforting thought i had was, if these guys are in "protective custody", well, they won't be there forever, one, and while they ARE there, i've heard mexican jails aren't the nicest, two.
> 
> what goes around comes around. hopefully.


I would hazard a guess that was quite a naive ideal. Dog fighting and the shit that goes with it is quite legal in Mexico isn't it ?? Along wih other issues on animal welfare.... I could have easily have mistaken it for it being the states.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I didn't look at the video, the picture from the newspaper was enough for me.

It's a third world country and that's how they behave for the most part, whether it's animal or human rights.

I have no use for those people, they and others of their type are the fasting growing group of people on this planet and hopefully they will not take over North America by sheer numbers in the future.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

One of the comments on the article: 
"Estos son los sicarios del futuro de nuestro estado."

"These are the future assassins of our state."
The sad truth of what Mexico has become. I've got Mexican blood in me. It makes me sad to see the beautiful land and it's people go to waste.

Has anyone every seen the movie Sin Nombre?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Can someone answer, does Mexico have much in the way of animal welfare issues ?

I'm quite confused by this whole thread here, I'm quite a few miles away and I am neither shocked nor surprised by the video. I think it may have something to do with ... well.... make up your own minds.

Gregory, you really ought to piss off you know, you know nothing and you are exposing those who are in the same boat!!!


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Just had a quick look at that vid. That's just your standard dog fighting scum shit isn't it?? Isn't it??


Yeah, but since it's in Mexico, I'm seeing some thinly veiled racism come out of the woodwork. How they're overrunning us by sheer numbers and these are the kind of people that come through the border. As if the good 'ol boy "dogmen" and gangbangers born and raised right here don't ever do shit like this. 

I guess no one here had any poor uneducated ancestors that came to a new country for a better life. I didn't realize there were so many Native Americans on the board here. What tribe are you all from?

Anyway (kicks soap box back under the couch), I just wish there was less focus on the immigration politics and more on the animal cruelty. Was everyone outraged enough by dogfighting that they boycotted the NFL after they let Michael Vick back in, or did you still buy your tickets and merchandise?


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

COWARDS !!

I know it's hard to watch an innocent animal being treated this way but the truth is some people even treat humans this way. What a world we live in.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Michael Swetz said:


> Yeah, but since it's in Mexico, I'm seeing some thinly veiled racism come out of the woodwork. How they're overrunning us by sheer numbers and these are the kind of people that come through the border. As if the good 'ol boy "dogmen" and gangbangers born and raised right here don't ever do shit like this.
> 
> I guess no one here had any poor uneducated ancestors that came to a new country for a better life. I didn't realize there were so many Native Americans on the board here. What tribe are you all from?
> 
> Anyway (kicks soap box back under the couch), I just wish there was less focus on the immigration politics and more on the animal cruelty. Was everyone outraged enough by dogfighting that they boycotted the NFL after they let Michael Vick back in, or did you still buy your tickets and merchandise?


 
ditto


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Can someone answer, does Mexico have much in the way of animal welfare issues ?
> 
> 
> > Maggie I can only guess but given their own "human" welfare issues, I sincerely doubt that animal welfare tops their lists :-(


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> maggie fraser said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone answer, does Mexico have much in the way of animal welfare issues ?
> ...


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Gregory, you really ought to piss off you know, you know nothing and you are exposing those who are in the same boat!!!


I show people what is going on in the world and I'm the bad guy? You are extremely funny my dear... Carry on


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> I show people what is going on in the world and I'm the bad guy? You are extremely funny my dear... Carry on


You are a leader of men ?? the naive spolit brat who is showing the way ?

Relax Gregory, I'm just having a little crack at your expense, after all you deserve it don't you?

How's the college course going ? You understanding a little about life in different cultures yet ? ;-)


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You are a leader of men ?? the naive spolit brat who is showing the way ?
> 
> Relax Gregory, I'm just having a little crack at your expense, after all you deserve it don't you?
> 
> How's the college course going ? You understanding a little about life in different cultures yet ? ;-)


 
I must say I do not understand your humor... All i saw was that you want me to "piss off already" I think is what you said. I dont know whether it is a differencein culture or generation, but saying piss off isnt very cool. And no, you dont learn about life or culture in school, you learn it in experience.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> I must say I do not understand your humor... All i saw was that you want me to "piss off already" I think is what you said. I dont know whether it is a differencein culture or generation, but saying piss off isnt very cool. And no, you dont learn about life or culture in school, you learn it in experience.


Now Gregory, you're on the verge of turning this into a humour thread. Are there no better topics for you to stimulate a little converastion on, like where is the best place to get an accurate tape measure so as you can tape up your bully type dog haha :-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Maggie, is this your attempt at humor or are you intentionally trying to be rude to Greg?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maggie, is this your attempt at humor or are you intentionally trying to be rude to Greg?


I think she's hittin the Lagavulin pretty hard tonite


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maggie, is this your attempt at humor or are you intentionally trying to be rude to Greg?


 
Its all good... I'm over it... back to the fact that this is how other cultures act for whatever reason. It is unacceptable. I'm here for the dogs, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maggie, is this your attempt at humor or are you intentionally trying to be rude to Greg?


Yeah...I am a little confused as well. No need to be rude at all if that is the case. 
Hopefully the attention this gets, as bad as it may be, gets something done.......that is what I hope and Pray for.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont worry about other people, please sign the petition, give a fake address if you want, just get the message heard. Any other ideas on how to prevent animal cruelty on a worldwide scale would be awesome! LOL. (maybe I was a little ambitious)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Yeah...I am a little confused as well. No need to be rude at all if that is the case.
> Hopefully the attention this gets, as bad as it may be, gets something done.......that is what I hope and Pray for.


 
Ok, what exactly are you confused about Carole? I enjoy most if not many of your posts, here you seem to be a little concerned about my being rude to little ole Gregory?

Gregory posted a video of what happens so much all over the world all of the time and he thinks it news. Do you think it is news ? do you think it only happens in MEXICO and not the states? Where are you coming at please ?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I am also a little confused about why anyone would be rude to Greg for posting this. Of course we all know that this kind of shit happens all over the World (including the USA). I think it was good that Greg posted a link to a petition so that at least people can go there and try to voice their opinion.
I dont think he was trying to make it look like only one nationality of people do this kind of crap. In fact I am sure that Greg, you, me, and everyone else with a heart would be repulsed by anyone from any Country who did this shit.
I myself would love to have these boys here on our 3800 acres of West Virginia farmland and mountains. I am pretty sure we could find a place for them where they would never do this type of cruelty again. I have so many really sick ideas running through my head about ways to deal with these lowlifes. 
If you have ever seen the movie "Law abiding citizen" I think you can get some good ideas of ways to deal with these idiots.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Ok, what exactly are you confused about Carole? I enjoy most if not many of your posts, here you seem to be a little concerned about my being rude to little ole Gregory?
> 
> Gregory posted a video of what happens so much all over the world all of the time and he thinks it news. Do you think it is news ? do you think it only happens in MEXICO and not the states? Where are you coming at please ?


 
I know this happens in many other places, but they weren't stupid enough to video tape it and put it on the internet!!!! I dont care if its in Mexico or frikkin Uzbeckistan, its cruel, its wrong, therefore I posted it. If there was one in California, I'd post it up. It is news because it surfaced on a news site..


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I am also a little confused about why anyone would be rude to Greg for posting this. Of course we all know that this kind of shit happens all over the World (including the USA). I think it was good that Greg posted a link to a petition so that at least people can go there and try to voice their opinion.
> I dont think he was trying to make it look like only one nationality of people do this kind of crap. In fact I am sure that Greg, you, me, and everyone else with a heart would be repulsed by anyone from any Country who did this shit.
> I myself would love to have these boys here on our 3800 acres of West Virginia farmland and mountains. I am pretty sure we could find a place for them where they would never do this type of cruelty again. I have so many really sick ideas running through my head about ways to deal with these lowlifes.
> If you have ever seen the movie "Law abiding citizen" I think you can get some good ideas of ways to deal with these idiots.


I appreciate the support. It has nothing to do with the nation of origin of the footage, it is the fact that this is going on and not being addressed by people like us...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Perhaps we can post a weekly vid on animal cruelty practices around the world... may help folks understand a little.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gregory Escolta said:


> It has nothing to do with the nation of origin of the footage


Like **** it doesn't, you've been watching too many Juan Valdez coffee commercials.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Perhaps we can post a weekly vid on animal cruelty practices around the world... may help folks understand a little.


You are being absurd. I have never seen footage like this and it gave me a real world account of how cruel people are. And this has nothing to do with culture, it has to do with desensitization to violence... There are many Mexicans from the same area of Mexico fighting the cruelty that they commited.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like **** it doesn't, you've been watching too many Juan Valdez coffee commercials.


 
Ive been to Latin America... now while they dont have the same values like taking care of your dogs health, and treating them like pets, this is something extreme even in those conditions.. I am not a racist person, some of my closest friends are Mexican, some even from Mexico, and I can assure you that that behavior is rare.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory.... get ready for the world, although kinda sounds like you think you've DONE the world already. 

Hey, if this is what interests you, I just may get posting you a vid or two on a fairly regular basis... I have a feeling you may get a little shocked.... you might even faint who knows.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I am also a little confused about why anyone would be rude to Greg for posting this. Of course we all know that this kind of shit happens all over the World (including the USA). I think it was good that Greg posted a link to a petition so that at least people can go there and try to voice their opinion.
> I dont think he was trying to make it look like only one nationality of people do this kind of crap. In fact I am sure that Greg, you, me, and everyone else with a heart would be repulsed by anyone from any Country who did this shit.


Agreed, 100%. 

Unfortunately I was dumb enough to watch part of the video, I was not able to stomach the whole thing. People can be such perverted, cruel assholes, I know this, but to see the heartless cruelty displayed on that video shook me to my core.

Thanks for including the link to the petition.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Ive been to Latin America... now while they dont have the same values like taking care of your dogs health, and treating them like pets, this is something extreme even in those conditions.. I am not a racist person, some of my closest friends are Mexican, some even from Mexico, and I can assure you that that behavior is rare.


Imagine that, Mexicans living in Mexico. What a concept.

I often wonder why so many Muslims choose to live in Canada, they don't come here for the culture because they demand to practice their own while living here. Why do these people leave their countries just to behave in their new country of choice like they never left home ??


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Imagine that, Mexicans living in Mexico. What a concept.
> 
> I often wonder why so many Muslims choose to live in Canada, they don't come here for the culture because they demand to practice their own while living here. Why do these people leave their countries just to behave in their new country of choice like they never left home ??


Why not? Most Muslims fled their various countries of origin ( from various continents like Africa, Europe, Middle East, Far East) because of religious and/or political persecution, not because they hated their own culture. You know, kind of like when the Pilgrims fled England and came to America.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Ok, what exactly are you confused about Carole? I enjoy most if not many of your posts, here you seem to be a little concerned about my being rude to little ole Gregory?
> 
> Gregory posted a video of what happens so much all over the world all of the time and he thinks it news. Do you think it is news ? do you think it only happens in MEXICO and not the states? Where are you coming at please ?


I am not stupid, I know it happens in more places than just here, and there are links posted on that stuff (other types of animal cruelty) here on this board as well, which is why I did not see the need to tell Gregory to "piss off" for posting this. 

There are many threads on this board when people need to "piss off" sometimes, heck, even I need to "piss off" once in a while:mrgreen:.....but this is not a thread where I would say something like that. 

I did see that you said you were making an attempt at humor, which would have probably worked, had it not been a thread like this.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Imagine that, Mexicans living in Mexico. What a concept.
> 
> I often wonder why so many Muslims choose to live in Canada, they don't come here for the culture because they demand to practice their own while living here. Why do these people leave their countries just to behave in their new country of choice like they never left home ??


LOL... My grandfather was a Filipino scout in WWII. He fought under the American flag in attempts to bring his family here for a better life... He risked his life to bring them here and when I hear people say its ok for illegal aliens to come here just because they deserve a better life, i always ask: why? My grandfather stepped on a landmine which tore all of the muscles off of his legs which left him permanently handicapped, all for the opportunity to come here. That is deserving of citizenship... a little off topic but just wanted to say that. 

And Maggie, I have had loved ones die in my arms, I am a little more desensitized than the average person, but I still have a heart. If you would like to post other videos of cruelty, I would not object because I feel that as defenders of this animal, I feel we need to know what is going on. Im not here to argue with you about dogs, or anything else for that matter. I came across something I felt the public should know about, so i posted it. Sorry if you felt it was out of taste.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I really don't have any words other than disgusting.

On another note; if the thread turn into politics it will be closed. Personally I don't even like it being on the forum. I'd rather live without knowing it existed. Unfortuntely, I've seen more than I care to in this effed up world we call home.

DFrost


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I really don't have any words other than disgusting.
> 
> On another note; if the thread turn into politics it will be closed. Personally I don't even like it being on the forum. I'd rather live without knowing it existed. Unfortuntely, I've seen more than I care to in this effed up world we call home.
> 
> DFrost


You mine as well close it now then.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Imagine that, Mexicans living in Mexico. What a concept.
> 
> I often wonder why so many Muslims choose to live in Canada, they don't come here for the culture because they demand to practice their own while living here. Why do these people leave their countries just to behave in their new country of choice like they never left home ??


What the f**k does this have too do with the price of eggs in China on Sunday?](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


>


Maren,

I'm all for the sentiment but it would have made more impact if they had of spelled exception correctly


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I really don't have any words other than disgusting.
> 
> On another note; if the thread turn into politics it will be closed. Personally I don't even like it being on the forum. I'd rather live without knowing it existed. Unfortuntely, I've seen more than I care to in this effed up world we call home.
> 
> DFrost


You've probably seen worse from the human side too  Civilized? 

I did not watch this video...I can't, I won't. But by the comments it reminds me that "we are judged by how we treat animals." If we can't find compassion to treat animals with respect, then I have very little hope for the human race. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Human life is cheap and unvalued in uncivilized/barbaric parts of the world, animals dont have a very good shot at all


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maren,
> 
> I'm all for the sentiment but it would have made more impact if they had of spelled exception correctly


 
right? before we climb up onto our pedestals...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maren,
> 
> I'm all for the sentiment but it would have made more impact if they had of spelled exception correctly


That was exactly the point. #-o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


>


HAHAHAHHA!!!! I love the irony! Reminds me of the idiot caring the sign that says "GET A BRAIN! MORANS" or how about "YOU CAN NOT MULTIPLY WEALTH BY DEVIDING IT" Here is a link to an article with pictures of a whole host of funny misspelled signs! http://www.spitefulcritic.com/home/20-favorite-tea-party-signs


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Those misspelled signs are plants from the Obamaites. They are there to make the tea party members look like fools. I know this bc we had one here last week and that was the lefts plan before we kept those assholes away.:evil: Those idiots even post what they are doing on a website.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Howard I didn't even read the article I just laughed at the signs. I am pretty sure that first sign "Get A Brain! Morans" was from way before the tea party events wasn't it? I remember it from before Obama was elected. After Maren posted the picture of the sign, I remembered about that "Moran" sign, so I googled the word and this site came up with a bunch of funny signs. I really don't want to get into politics on this thread, I wish I was computer savvy enough to just embed the signs like Maren did, but I just don't know how. Sorry if I offended you, wasn't my intention. :wink:O

I just checked, the "get a brain! morans" sign was from 2003. Tea Party protests didn't start until 2009, so you see - no connection!

Mods: If you feel the link I provided to the signs is too inflammatory or political please remove the link and accept my apologies.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.urlesque.com/2010/02/10/misspelled-political-signs/

Equal opportunity dummies!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Those misspelled signs are plants from the Obamaites...


where is my tinfoil hat when i need it?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

kristin tresidder said:


> where is my tinfoil hat when i need it?


 Wish I could find the link to put in your face. I personally read it a couple weeks ago. It was in the original article from our local paper but an archives check was negative.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Those misspelled signs are plants from the Obamaites. They are there to make the tea party members look like fools. I know this bc we had one here last week and that was the lefts plan before we kept those assholes away.:evil: Those idiots even post what they are doing on a website.


It doesn't surprise me. Unfortunately some people have no problem resorting to dirty politics. People like that are found in all walks of life and in all areas of politics. What they fail to realize is that kind of crap only serves to polarize people, or maybe that's their goal. Either way, it stinks.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I didn't look at the video, the picture from the newspaper was enough for me.
> 
> It's a third world country and that's how they behave for the most part, whether it's animal or human rights.
> 
> I have no use for those people, they and others of their type are the fasting growing group of people on this planet and hopefully they will not take over North America by sheer numbers in the future.


 
 Did you see who are president is? They have already taken over due to sheer numbers. Now they think they can just sit around and spread the wealth. I wonder what there plain is when there is no more wealth to spread in a few years?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Say good night Gracie -- politics will always close a thread.

DFrost


----------

